

Y Combinator Moves Across The Street - citizenkeys
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/blog/real-estate/2012/09/y-combinator-crosses-the-road-moves-hq.html

======
citizenkeys
I noticed the article was written in September. Is the move still happening?
If so, when?

